# Best fencing for goats



## PendergrassRanch

At our new place we have to fence most of it.  The original fencing is round posts, with a top barbed wire string and 5 foot, 4 inch wire fencing. 

Would you repeat this on the rest of the property? We are leaning towards no climb and T posts or no climb and round posts.  What would you do? 

Also, what type of gate is best for goats? I don't want something the can wiggle through but we do need a large gate at the road to enter the pastures.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*I asked this question a while back and no one answered so I am hoping someone answers your post so I can see what they say.  *


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

A 4 ft fence is good enough for goats, so a 5 ft one is more than enough for them. What kind is it? Is it like field fencing? I have 4 ft fencing that is 6x6 at the top and get smaller as it goes down, to 2x6. I use round wood posts on turns and corners and t-posts in between. I have a newly added hot wire on the top. 

For gates I would use http://www.tractorsupply.com/utility-tube-gate-50-in-h-x-4-ft-l-3602851 and weld cattle panel or attach fencing on it or you could use http://www.tractorsupply.com/galvanized-mesh-gate-4-ft--3602908


----------



## autumnprairie

I use 4 ft field fencing also with a hotwire on top too. the goats like to rub on the fence if I could do over again I would add another hot wire about rub level to keep them from rubbing on the fence


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

You can still add it now. On the one area they put a hurting on it from rubbing but my new BIG buck area is so tight that it would be hard to mess it up like that. lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Ditch the barbed wire if it is within goat-reach (not sure what kind you have so if they are a taller breed, they might get hurt badly on the wire).  A hotwire is a much better way to go.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

For the large gates we use the cattle gates made out of pipes, but the smaller goats and kids can get through it, so we have 4x4 wire tied onto some of the gates.  The bucks are always ripping the wire off and we are always having to repair it in the buck pen. 

We have several kinds of fencing, we are using 4 strands of electric in one area, this work pretty well, as long as you aren't trying to separate mom's from babies or bucks from does in heat. We use the wooven wire fencing (4 feet) on most of our property with two strands of electric on it, so the goats don't rub against it or fight with the fence between them, if the fence line separates two adjoining fields. 
We have hog panels in the coral area, with no electric on it,  Most the time it works pretty well, and most the goats can just stick their heads in and out of the holes, But technically on occasion we have had a stuck head, We used the panels in the coral, because even though we have gates we wanted to beable to take the coral sides down if need be to get into the field with larger equipement.  
I highly recommend a coral near your barn area and then go out from your coral into 2 or 3 fields, this works great for rotational grazing and dividing your herd into different groups.  In our fields we use calf huts so not all the goats have access to the barn area. young does, kids and mom's nursing have access to the barn area, We have a creep feed area built in the barn so kids have access to medicated feed. 


As far as posts, we pretty much have round wooden posts, although we used larger round wooden posts at corners and bracing points and we even have rail road ties at corners for extra sturdy  bracing.  Don't skimp on your brace posts and your bracing set up, it is very important for the longevity of your fencing.  

Where we have the electric we used wooden round posts at corners, gates and bracing and used the plastic step-in posts in between. But this length of fencing isn't very long and isn't our main fencing. The plastic step-ins arn't holding up. On a couple of occasions when the goats were being moved around and ran through the electric, the step-in posts broke where you clilp the electric wire onto them. I think they look better than metal posts and they are cheaper, but in the long run they aren't going to hold up.


----------



## redtailgal

We just ran a four strand electric fence.  Cheap, quick and easy, and the goats respect it.  Very few fence problems, but when we do have one, it is easy to fix.

I wont use barbed wire on any fence.  I've seen WAY to many animals torn to shreds from barbed wire.

I just wouldnt trust my goats behind field fencing either.  They would have to have the electric fencing or they'd be tearing up the fences as quick as I could fix them.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

I took some photos of the fencing while we were out there yesterday.

This is the back side west fence.  The north side and the front of the property has nothing right now.  There is a large ditch between us and the north side neighbors so we dont' share a fence.

Please excuse my dog  He is a dork







This is the south side.  It is a shared fence but either we need to put up our own, or fix it because the wire does droop in a few places.






This is what we want


----------



## SheepGirl

The fencing you have looks fine (for sheep anyway ). The kind of fencing you want, however, looks really expensive to build.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> The fencing you have looks fine (for sheep anyway ). The kind of fencing you want, however, looks really expensive to build.


What about goats? LOL 

We definitely are going with no climb wire.  We will probably opt for T posts and round posts on the corners.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

We recently installed a fence and I can tell you two things that we have had issues with since.  Our fence looks very much like the one you want to install.  The thing with goats is that they WILL rub themselves along the bottom of that fence with all of their might and ruin it in, oh I'd say two weeks.  They will also put their front legs on it and lean into, bending and breaking the wire quickly.  I will snag some pics in a few and show you what happen to a section we did not reinforce.

First, I would not use T-Posts again but go with wood because 1) it is much easier to install bumper boards between posts 2) is easier to hook up a hotwire if you choose to later on down the road

Second, if you are not planning on running several strands of hotwire to discourage goats from pushing on the fence, plan on purchase 2x4s to create some kind of rub bumper.  It will not completely prevent them from damaging it, but will help.


----------



## redtailgal

I agree with Pearce on the bumper boards.

We run electric thru the pasture, otherwise the goats would keep the fence tore up.

At the barn, there is some fence that separates the goats run-in loafing area from the cattles area.  The cattle NEVER bothers the divider fence, however the goats are constantly on it.  They rub (the boards REALLY help), they paw and break wires etc etc.  I'll be adding a line of hotwire to the inside of their run-in just cuz I'm tired of fixing it.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> We recently installed a fence and I can tell you two things that we have had issues with since.  Our fence looks very much like the one you want to install.  The thing with goats is that they WILL rub themselves along the bottom of that fence with all of their might and ruin it in, oh I'd say two weeks.  They will also put their front legs on it and lean into, bending and breaking the wire quickly.  I will snag some pics in a few and show you what happen to a section we did not reinforce.
> 
> First, I would not use T-Posts again but go with wood because 1) it is much easier to install bumper boards between posts 2) is easier to hook up a hotwire if you choose to later on down the road
> 
> Second, if you are not planning on running several strands of hotwire to discourage goats from pushing on the fence, plan on purchase 2x4s to create some kind of rub bumper.  It will not completely prevent them from damaging it, but will help.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2030_img_3637_-_copy.jpg


Thank you! That is a fabulous idea and looks effective!


----------



## Cotrav5

I have been using a 4' electric poultry netting (fence) that until lastnight was fine BUT now my Nigerian just springs right over it!!  
Now I'm going for the "non climb" from Tractor Supply.  What is the optimal sq ft outdoor space for Nigerians?


----------



## L&L Ranch

the fence that you got up is good the fence you want is even better


----------



## mabsonjackson

If you require some help about fencing, i suggest you go on this site www. sierrastrucutres.com. On this site you will clarify all the problems related to fencing.


----------



## Southdown

I want to put up the same kind of fencing in your pictures (of what you want).  The wooden round posts with hardwire fence attached to it.  I hate my electric fence that I currently have.  I'm wondering where I can hire someone to install farm fence?  Where can I look to find a professional?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southdown said:
			
		

> I want to put up the same kind of fencing in your pictures (of what you want).  The wooden round posts with hardwire fence attached to it.  I hate my electric fence that I currently have.  I'm wondering where I can hire someone to install farm fence?  Where can I look to find a professional?


What state are you in?


----------



## Southdown

Minnesota.

We've put up fence around here ourselves and it doesn't look the best.  I think I would rather pay someone to install it that is good at it.  Our neighbor's black labs can get through our electric fence and our gates with no problems.  This hardwire fence would keep troublemakers out better.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I would do it if you were here. lol

I would use woven wire because the welded wire breaks easily and strangles goats and sheep easily.


----------



## Southdown

Yes, I hate the welded wire because it is so flimsy and cheap.


----------



## Symphony

A steel cage with fine yet strong mesh so no hoof, head or other body part can get stuck.


----------

